
Ask HN: Tracking Desktop PC Statistics - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m currently using an app called &quot;WhatPulse&quot; to collect a limited set of statistics pertaining to how I use my desktop computer. It&#x27;s nice, but I&#x27;d prefer something more thorough&#x2F;comprehensive in terms of what gets tracked.<p>I vaguely recall reading here years ago about something maybe Wolfram was involved in that tracked far more data points than WhatPulse does. But I&#x27;m not fimding it in the HN search.<p>I don&#x27;t know if there&#x27;s anything publicly available to do tracking like what I&#x27;m after. With my luck, that functionality was some home-grown app I wouldn&#x27;t be able to get my hands on.<p>What do you know about this?<p>Thanks,<p>-c
======
welder
For info about how much you use each application, use
[https://www.rescuetime.com](https://www.rescuetime.com)

For info about your programming, use
[https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)

